# Carbing Shift Knob R34 GTR



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ordered from RHDJapan good service and communication.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't think of an appropriate comment without it having a double meaning ... :chuckle:
But that in a nutshell is very nice!


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I can't think of an appropriate comment without it having a double meaning ... :chuckle:
> But that in a nutshell is very nice!


Haha, I was thinking the same as i uploaded it.

Was thinking of putting i've got myself a new NOB!!:flame::chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I take it that's the durecon black but with the light it may be a gun metallic bronze ... nob :chuckle:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i had on my old evo... i like it!


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol nice knob ha ha ha

How much was it?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I take it that's the durecon black but with the light it may be a gun metallic bronze ... nob :chuckle:


i ordered both, the black durecon looked rubbish, just looked cheap hardened plastic.

This is the metallic Bronze i think it looks great in the car looks much better than the black.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

r32r33r34r35 said:


> Lol nice knob ha ha ha
> 
> How much was it?


£47.39


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a tomei one which is really nice but shame it don't fit the r34 gtr


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

r32r33r34r35 said:


> I have a tomei one which is really nice but shame it don't fit the r34 gtr


different thread type


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

can someone please confirm that bnr34 is 12 x 1.25?

I'm over here in the states and someone stole my shift knob. Having trouble finding a replacement state side.

It appears we share the same thread as WRX STI as well.

VisionR.com.au - Details : Gear Knobs - Gear Knob


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

M12x1.25 is fitted on mine


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks. That is the correct size. Ended up getting a Mackin titanium one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Arc do ti one

Mcr do a nice one too and top secret

Ive placed them in trade section


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Matty, do they do these for the 32? If so drop me a pm with the price


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

come in all colours for 32-34


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

It's strange how the r33 is m10x1.25 and the r34 is m12x1.25 my old s15 was also m12x1.25 I had a lovely titanium nismo knob on that. I would have kept it if the thread was the same. The nismo "dummy" style knob is double threaded which is a quite good idea. Your knob looks lovely though lol excuse the pun :lol:


----------

